# My only intact local medicine bottle - with some amazing history



## logan.the.collector (Jan 12, 2021)

I bought this local LC Maid medicine bottle two years ago at the antique store. I do a lot of research about my town and I wanted to share this story. LC Maid was a businessman who came to Tupper Lake in 1897 and operated where our First National Bank now stands until 1899. That year, like many Adirondack towns in 1899, 1903, 1908 and 1911, Tupper Lake was ravaged by a forest fire sparked by steam locomotives. 167 homes and businesses were lost. Maid's rented building burnt to the ground and he set up diagonally across current Route 30 and resumed his business. He operated until his death in 1960, when his son took over, who sold the pharmacy in 1962. It closed in 1966 after 60+ years, many of which were branded as a Rexall store.


----------



## RCO (Jan 12, 2021)

I haven't managed to find many local medicine bottles over the years . found one at an antique store with a damaged lip but rare and another at a garage sale but only has about 20 % of paper label left 
I'd like to find more but they've proven tough to find here 

most do have a lot of history as they operated in smaller markets for long periods of time and well known by the residents . druggist bottles from smaller towns are usually harder to find


----------



## east texas terry (Jan 24, 2021)

emboss bottle are like a large history book  [nice ]
   east texas terry


----------

